# Carpet and tile cleaning. Appointments available



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Special rates for forum members. 

Carpet Cleaning / Stain Removal
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Restoration
VCT ( Strip and Wax )
Wood Refinishing
Upholstery Cleaning
Water Damage Restoration
Janitorial
Foreclosure Cleanup
Move-in/Move-out

commercial and residential

Pensacola 
Gulf Breeze 
Navarre 
Cantonment 
Perdido/Orange Beach
Milton/Pace 
Fort Walton Beach 
Destin
South Walton

Licensed and insured. IICRC Certified


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Just had Kelvin over to clean our carpets. He was very professional, showed up on time, and did a great job. No sales preasure, just good honest service.:clap:clap:clap


----------

